# Boiled scrambled eggs??  Do you cook eggs this way??



## kleenex (Sep 11, 2017)

Michelin-Starred Chef Reveals A Surprising Secret To His Scrambled Eggs | HuffPost

Saw this link and I am passing it along..


----------



## caseydog (Sep 11, 2017)

I've see and had eggs cooked in boiling water with the eggs in a plastic bag, but have never even heard of anyone doing scrambled eggs directly in the boiling water. Interesting. 

Some of my friends do "omelets" in ziplock bags in boiling water. They are okay, but not the taste treat of an omelet cooked in real butter. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2017)

I saw this video a while ago and made a mental note to try it out of curiosity.  As CD said, the lack of butter or bacon fat will make a difference.  I don't think a drizzle of olive oil will make the difference.  

Still gonna try it though.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 11, 2017)

Nope.  I'll stick with either poached in simmering water, or scrambled in butter in my little Teflon pan. 

I can't imagine dumping a bowl of whisked eggs in a pot of water and calling them 'scrambled'. Eww. JMO.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 11, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I saw this video a while ago and made a mental note to try it out of curiosity.  As CD said, the lack of butter or bacon fat will make a difference.  I don't think a drizzle of olive oil will make the difference.
> 
> Still gonna try it though.



Tell us how it turns out. I am curious, but I don't know that I am curious enough to try it -- especially if you try it and tell me about it. 

I don't eat scrambled eggs as often as I'd like to. So, when I do, I go all out decadent using a chunk of butter my doctor would not approve of. 

CD


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 12, 2017)

Anything that will keep me from having to clean up the mess that's called a pan after I've scrambled some eggs. I'm going to try it tomorrow morning and if it works, that's how eggs are gonna be done till I get a non-stick pan to cook them in. 

After today's mess, it certainly couldn't get any worse. 

Edit: in the video, why is she straining her eggs before she whips them? I've never seen that before.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 12, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> Anything that will keep me from having to clean up the mess that's called a pan after I've scrambled some eggs. I'm going to try it tomorrow morning and if it works, that's how eggs are gonna be done till I get a non-stick pan to cook them in.
> 
> After today's mess, it certainly couldn't get any worse.
> 
> Edit: in the video, why is she straining her eggs before she whips them? I've never seen that before.


I have a non-stick skillet that I use only for eggs and the occasional crepes. It couldn't be easier to clean - stuff just wipes right out.

I don't know why she's doing that for scrambled eggs. Some people do that for poached eggs because it gets rid of the little strings.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 12, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> Anything that will keep me from having to clean up the mess that's called a pan after I've scrambled some eggs. I'm going to try it tomorrow morning and if it works, that's how eggs are gonna be done till I get a non-stick pan to cook them in.
> 
> After today's mess, it certainly couldn't get any worse.
> 
> Edit: in the video, why is she straining her eggs before she whips them? I've never seen that before.



I can't imagine not having a nonstick "egg pan" in my kitchen.  I have a fairly heavy 8" aluminum nonstick pan that gets used almost exclusively for my morning eggs a couple of times per week.  I do small omelets, scrambles, and sunny side up fried.  I only do omelets on rare occasions.  

I use many omelet ingredients in my scrambles, but I just don't worry about making them look as pretty.  Chopped onion, peppers (including jalapeños), mushrooms, etc. (pretty much whatever I have in the veggie drawer), sautéed in butter, then add the beaten eggs and cook just done, not dry.  Stir in some shredded cheese and let it melt from the residual heat.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 12, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> Anything that will keep me from having to clean up the mess that's called a pan after I've scrambled some eggs. I'm going to try it tomorrow morning and if it works, that's how eggs are gonna be done till I get a non-stick pan to cook them in.
> 
> After today's mess, it certainly couldn't get any worse.
> 
> Edit: in the video, why is she straining her eggs before she whips them? I've never seen that before.




Buy a cheap-o nonstick egg pan, stat!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 12, 2017)

Interesting.

When I add beaten eggs to soups like Stracciatelli or Avgolemono  I don't get a similar looking result.  

I'll give it a try!


----------



## Farmer Jon (Sep 13, 2017)

Sometimes when we are camping I will boil scrambled eggs in a zip lock bag. It works really well and no pan to clean up.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 13, 2017)

OK, first experiment over! I can report that eggs do indeed scramble in boiling water but - and this is a big but (bigger than mine even) - you'd better have the eggs at room temperature before adding them to boiling water.

As anyone who has cooked and/or taken a chemistry class knows, adding something cold to boiling water lowers the temp and sometimes stop the water from boiling. Having both cooked (as in I should know better) and taken a chem class (OK, it was back in 1982), I have to admit I do lack a lot of common sense.

So I poured the straight-out-of-the-fridge beaten eggs into the boiling water resembling a liquid tornado and got - mush.

I'll give this a try another day, maybe when I have more eggs to waste. Meantime, I can assure everyone that what comes out of that pot is probably not going to be dry. Disgustingly so if you make the eggs the way I made them.

I did bring the water back up to boiling to see what happened and the eggs did scramble a little more, but I couldn't bring myself to eat what was there.

On the plus side, I think I learned how to make egg flower soup.

I think in the future a bag would be better but if I know my luck, the bag will probably melt.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2017)

A word of caution to all who mentioned boxing eggs in plastic bags.  A lot of plastic bags, such as Ziplock freezer bags, contain components that can be carcinogenic in high heat conditions such as microwaving and boiling.  Johnson & Johnson used to recommend you not use their bags to boil foods.  This is also true of some plastic wraps.  You are advised to keep the wrap at least 1" away from the food in a microwave.

Bag makers may have changed their formulations for bags but I am not aware of that.


----------



## Addie (Sep 14, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Buy a cheap-o nonstick egg pan, stat!



I just replaced two pans that I bought two years ago. The small one cost me the grand sum of five dollars and the large one all of six dollars. When they get too scratched out they go and I replace them with el cheapo ones. 

Considering the price I paid for each of them, two years of use was way beyond what I expected to get. Eleven dollars for two pans? And two years of use before you have to toss them? You can't beat that with a stick? 

Any large grocery store has a section for household needs. Like wooden spoon and non stick pans.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 14, 2017)

I bought a non-stick pan at Walmart for $25 at least 10 years ago. It has no scratches because I only use it for eggs and the occasional crepes, and I only use a silicone spatula in it. I'd say $2.50 a year (so far - getting cheaper every year) is a bargain. And I'm not adding to the landfill by buying a decent quality pan instead of replacing it every couple of years.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 14, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> OK, first experiment over! I can report that eggs do indeed scramble in boiling water but - and this is a big but (bigger than mine even) - you'd better have the eggs at room temperature before adding them to boiling water.
> 
> As anyone who has cooked and/or taken a chemistry class knows, adding something cold to boiling water lowers the temp and sometimes stop the water from boiling. Having both cooked (as in I should know better) and taken a chem class (OK, it was back in 1982), I have to admit I do lack a lot of common sense.



Question  I don't know the answer to.
If using an Induction cooktop, and the water is at a boil,  will it get back to that boil quicker ( when adding something cold to it) than a conventional cooktop?  

Ive never worked with Induction appliances, so Im just curious about this.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> ...As anyone who has cooked and/or taken a chemistry class knows, adding something cold to boiling water lowers the temp and sometimes stop the water from boiling...



This is true.  However, you can lessen the impact of this phenomenon but boiling a larger quantity of water. Not sure if it's worth it for a couple of scrambled eggs.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 14, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> Question  I don't know the answer to.
> If using an Induction cooktop, and the water is at a boil,  will it get back to that boil quicker ( when adding something cold to it) than a conventional cooktop?
> 
> Ive never worked with Induction appliances, so Im just curious about this.



Yes, the induction burners we have are basically like using gas.  They heat up much faster and stop cooking other than residual heat in pan/food as soon as you turn them off.  The ones we have, have different wattage settings, 600, 900, 1800.  The 1800 watts will give you 575 degrees for searing or woking or super fast boiling water.  You can also adjust temps in 5 degree increments.  We haven't used the stove top since we got the 2 of them.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 14, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> This is true.  However, you can lessen the impact of this phenomenon but boiling a larger quantity of water. Not sure if it's worth it for a couple of scrambled eggs.



It's not. Plus if I heat the pan to high heat. my eggs get done faster than the water gets boiling. It was the largest pot I had and it was filled with a lot of water. Maybe one of these days I'll just amble on down and get a non-stick pan.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> It's not. Plus if I heat the pan to high heat. my eggs get done faster than the water gets boiling. It was the largest pot I had and it was filled with a lot of water. Maybe one of these days I'll just amble on down and get a non-stick pan.



It sounds like you didn't wait for the water to come to a boil before adding the eggs.  Am I misunderstanding? I think the intent was to add the eggs to boiling water.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh, no - that water was boiling its little heart out. I just think the eggs were too cold for the water. I keep my fridge pretty chilly.

It's like when I went to thaw chicken the other night. It wasn't completely frozen but not thawed enough for me to cook, so I dumped it (in its freezer bag) in some hot - and I do mean hot - water. In about 3 minutes, that water was cold. I had to do that a couple of times.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 14, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> Oh, no - that water was boiling its little heart out. I just think the eggs were too cold for the water. I keep my fridge pretty chilly.
> 
> It's like when I went to thaw chicken the other night. It wasn't completely frozen but not thawed enough for me to cook, so I dumped it (in its freezer bag) in some hot - and I do mean hot - water. In about 3 minutes, that water was cold. I had to do that a couple of times.



Using hot water to defrost food won't help. Just use room temperature water. The water is merely working as a heat sink with the surrounding room temperature. Besides, using hot water can lead to uneven thawing, which can be a food safety issue. 

I think you were right about the eggs being too cold when you tried to scramble them. Try it again staring with room temperature eggs. 

CD


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 14, 2017)

I love you, Casey, but if I hadn't used hot water, I'd still be waiting for that chicken to thaw! 

Oh, it was a chicken breast, not a whole chicken.


----------



## rodentraiser (Sep 14, 2017)

And I very seldom use hot water to thaw stuff.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm enjoying all the posts on boiled scrambled eggs... Just confirms my belief that butter in a pan is best for scrambled eggs...   

Ross


----------

